# Socket verliert die Connection.



## Nothiing___ (27. Okt 2010)

Hallo

Wenn ich mein Client von einem Anderen Pc aus starte, habe ich das Problem, dass der Client die Verbindung verliert. 

Es kommt auf der Konsole folgende Fehlermeldung.

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at napsterNeu.client.ClientFile.run(ClientFile.java:75)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

ClientFile.java:75 = Hier wird das Socket erzeugt. --> 
       socketFile = new Socket(IP, 4445);

Was könnte dafür dir ursache sein?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## dku (27. Okt 2010)

Hi Nothiing,

wenn Client und Server auf dem selben Computer laufen funktioniert es?

Wenn ja:
- Server evtl. an localhost gebunden? 
- Läuft auf dem Server Rechner eine Firewall?

Connection refused weist erst einmal darauf hin, dass auf der Gegenseite kein Port geöffnet ist.

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## SlaterB (27. Okt 2010)

ein ping nach der Ziel-IP wäre ein erster guter Test


----------



## tuttle64 (27. Okt 2010)

dku hat gesagt.:


> Connection refused weist erst einmal darauf hin, dass auf der Gegenseite kein Port geöffnet ist.




Es könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Verbindung über einen Router läuft. In diesem Falle muss auf dem Router ein Port Forwarding eingerichtet werden.


----------



## Nothiing___ (27. Okt 2010)

dku hat gesagt.:


> Hi Nothiing,
> 
> wenn Client und Server auf dem selben Computer laufen funktioniert es?
> 
> ...



Danke habe den Fehler gefunden. 
Mein Socket beim Server war wirklich an der Localhost gebunden. 
Herzlichen Dank


----------

